# Dumb question....define INOX



## shayneox (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 92FS...I see the word inox online alot and was wondering if mine was one.....it looks the same....how do I tell?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

The Inox models feature stainless steel slide and barrel. The all black 92FS have the Bruniton finish. So, is your silver or black?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

shayneox said:


> I have a 92FS...I see the word inox online alot and was wondering if mine was one.....it looks the same....how do I tell?


Here is something from the Beretta FAQ:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/faq.php?faq=bf_faq_bhandguns#faq_bf_faq_bh_inox


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> The Inox models feature stainless steel slide and barrel. The all black 92FS have the Bruniton finish. So, is your silver or black?


What cruz said. All references I've seen to an Inox have been to a stainless Beretta 92/96.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's what I found on the internet about it (made sense to me):
Inox
Origin:French

Pronunciation

* IPA: /i.nɔks/
* SAMPA: /i.nOks/

Noun

inox m

1. ( short form of acier inoxydable ) Stainless steel.

Adjective

inox ( not comparable )

1. Stainless steel, made of stainless steel


----------



## shayneox (Mar 30, 2009)

*it is*

good to go...then mine is a inox......stainless , with 3 dimples as well...also came with CT grips ....didnt know if it was stock..but mine came that was straight from shop

thanks guys


----------

